# torre and troy aged 5 weeks 2 days



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the latest pictures of my baby nfcs


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

They are utterly adorable - wow!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*omg........they get more beautiful every picture you put up, im so in love with them, just gorgeous.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:*


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very very cute


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ditto awwwwwwwww,
michelle x


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

They so tiny! They'll be lookers in a few weeks though, for sure :001_wub:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Are you having both then Jenny? they are very cute


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Absolutely gorgeous the grey one reminds me so much of a cat I had many years ago called biff he is gorgeous. !!!!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

so cute sitting there lovely having there picture took


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> Are you having both then Jenny? they are very cute


afraid so kj, i just couldnt make my mind up, so they are both coming to live with me


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They're adorable :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> They're adorable :001_tt1::001_tt1:


thank you cant wait to see them in the fur


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jenny armour said:


> afraid so kj, i just couldnt make my mind up, so they are both coming to live with me


_i am so glad your having both,. Twice as much fun !!!!!!! and we get to see lots of pictures of them both growing up !!!_


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

fabulous News!! They are lucky boys


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Absolutely delicious!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> fabulous News!! They are lucky boys


thank you everyone
hows the former boo boo bear doing cazzer?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Loki is doing well thank you Jenny. he was given free access last Saturday. Apart from Kyrre hissing at him all the bad language has come from Loki himself. There hasn't been any fights though, just swiping with paws. {Karlo did get his nose scratched but I suspect that was Kyrre as he was redirecting his anger with Loki at the others and Karlo especially}. Tonight there definitely seems to be a more relaxed air about Loki. I've certainly not heard as much hissing. He is an absolute sweetie with us and for the past two nights has fallen asleep on me when I go to bed!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes, in fact if i rightly remember jeanette said he was a cuddly bunny


----------

